# φάβα Σαντορίνης = fava Santorinis



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

Στην ΕΕ είναι προϊόν με ονομασία προέλευσης:

Αποξηραμένες, αποφλοιωμένες και θρυμματισμένες κοτυληδόνες του φυτού Lathyrus clymenum L. της οικογένειας των ψυχανθών (οικ. Fabaceae), χρώματος υποκίτρινου, σχήματος πεπλατυσμένου δισκοειδούς με διάμετρο περίπου 2 mm και μέγιστη υγρασία 13%. Η σύστασή της χαρακτηρίζεται από ιδιαίτερα υψηλό ποσοστό πρωτεϊνών και αυξημένη περιεκτικότητα σε υδατάνθρακες. Τα φυσικοχημικά χαρακτηριστικά της Φάβας Σαντορίνης, την καθιστούν πολύ βραστερή (απαιτείται μικρότερος χρόνος μαγειρέματος) και τελικά προσδίδουν στη μαγειρεμένη Φάβα Σαντορίνης και σε άλλα πιάτα στα οποία χρησιμοποιείται, μοναδικά οργανοληπτικά χαρακτηριστικά, όπως αφρώδη υφή και υπόγλυκη γεύση. [...] Τα στάδια παραγωγής της "Φάβας Σαντορίνης" που επηρεάζουν την ανάπτυξη των ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών του προϊόντος, είναι η καλλιέργεια του φυτικού είδους _Lathyrus Clymenum L._ (*Αρακάς*), η ωρίμανση (αποξήρανση) των σπερμάτων του η αποφλοίωσή τους και η συσκευασία.

Dried, husked and crushed cotyledons of the plant _Lathyrus clymenum L._ (family: Fabaceae), yellowish in colour, shaped like flattened disks, approximately 2 mm in diameter, with a maximum moisture content of 13 %. They have a particularly high protein content and a significant carbohydrate content. The physical and chemical properties of Fava Santorinis make it very easy to cook (very short cooking time) and confer on cooked Fava Santorinis and on dishes in which it is used unique organoleptic qualities, such as a soft, light texture and a slightly sweet taste. [...] The specific qualities of Fava Santorinis are formed during the following production stages: the cultivation of Lathyrus clymenum L. (*"pea" plant*), the ageing (drying) of its seeds, removal of the husks and packaging.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=508213:cs&page=&hwords=null

Για τον *λάθυρο* και τα *λαθούρια* γενικώς (*sweet peas, vetchlings*) θα βρούμε εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lathyrus
Δεν είναι σωστό να τα μπερδεύουμε με τα _fava beans_, που είναι άλλη ονομασία για τα _broad beans_, τα κουκιά.

Η ονομασία του είδους _κλύμενον_ βγαίνει από το ομηρικό ρήμα _κλύω_ «ακούω, μαθαίνω, πληροφορούμαι». Κλύμενος ήταν ο περιβόητος και ο διαβόητος και, σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο, _κλύμενον_ ήταν ένα φυτό που χρησιμοποιούσαν τον καρπό του σε παρασκευάσματα για τη θεραπεία σπληνικών διαταραχών.

Σε μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστοσελίδα διάβασα ανάμεσα σε άλλα και τα εξής:

Πολλοί, ακόμα και ο Γεννάδιος [Σνίκελ: το γνωστό βιβλίο φυτολογίας], μπερδεύουν το λαθούρι με τη φάβα της Σαντορίνης. Τα ξέρω αυτά τα δύο φυτά γιατί γεννήθηκα στη Σαντορίνη και ξέρω από φάβα. Μετά πήγα νύφη στην Πελοπόννησο που ξέρουν από λαθούρι. Λάθυρος λέγονται και τα δύο. Όμως αυτό που λέγεται «λαθούρι», είναι ο Λάθυρος ο ήμερος (Lathyrus sativus), ενώ η φάβα Σαντορίνης βγαίνει από το φυτό που είναι ενδημικό της Σαντορίνης και λέγεται *Λάθυρος το κλύμενο* (Lathyrus clymenum). Ενώ η φάβα Σαντορίνης είναι σαν μικρός αρακάς (σαν μικρό μπιζέλι), το λαθούρι είναι σαν χοντρή φακή.

Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ότι είναι διαφορετικά και τα άνθη τους, αλλά και οι λοβοί τους. Η φάβα που γίνεται από λαθούρι (Lathyrus sativus) είναι κατώτερης ποιότητας. Γι’ αυτό όταν αγοράζετε φάβα, να προσέχετε να σας δίνουν φάβα Σαντορίνης και όχι λαθούρι ή κάτι άλλο παρόμοιο. Η φάβα Σαντορίνης έχει κίτρινο χρώμα και όχι πρασινωπό ή πορτοκαλί! Είναι νόστιμη και πολύ θρεπτική! Εμείς στη Σαντορίνη τρώμε συχνά. 

Διαβάστε τώρα τα στενάχωρα που λέει ο Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης και θα περιμένουμε να ξεκαθαρίσει το ζήτημα. Προς το παρόν:

*κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα* there's something fishy going on, I smell a rat


Για τη φάβα λέει στο ίδιο ιστολόγιο:
Faba [στα λατινικά] σημαίνει κουκί. Επειδή έφτιαχναν χυλό από κουκιά, ονομάστηκε φάβα και ο χυλός που φτιάχνουμε από άλλα όσπρια (κουκιά, μπιζέλια, φάβα, λαθούρι). Η φάβα Σαντορίνης είναι μοναδικό είδος! Φυτρώνει μόνο στο νησί αυτό από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων! Το Λάθυρο το κλύμενο εμείς στη σημερινή Σαντορίνη τον λέμε «αρακά».


----------

